# OMC Triple Guard Grease and OMC Hi-Vis Gearcase Lube



## BottomDweller (May 10, 2010)

My service manual says that I need OMC Triple Guard Grease and OMC Hi-Vis Gearcase Lube for some maintenance. Does anyone know of a website where I can order this without having to spend a minimum of $40 on an order? I have only found 1 website that has these and they require a $40 min order.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 10, 2010)

What is the year and horsepower of that motor?


----------



## BottomDweller (May 10, 2010)

1993 Evinrude 4 hp.......2 stroke.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 10, 2010)

You don't need those branded items. For the Gear lube, go to Wallyworld and pick up a bottle of SuperTech Marine Gear lube. If you are worried about not having the name brand, pick up a bottle of Pennzoil instead, but it's all the same stuff, held to the same standards. Your merely buying the name. 

On the grease, you'll be just fine with any old marine grease, also available at Wallyworld. Any marine grease is going to hold up fine, even in saltwater. I keep one grease gun with marine grease (not brand specific, just whatever is on sale), that I use for all my outboard grease zircs, prop shafts, and trailer wheel bearings. In a bind, standard (non marine) bearing grease will do you fine for all of the above. Currently, I'm keeping MAG-1 marine grease, as a couple years back, when an Auto parts store was moving, and placed everything in the store at half off or lower, I bought them out. Have used up the number of tubes of Pennzoil grease I bought at that same time. 

If you don't already, you'll be just fine using Supertech two stroke oil too. 'Bout the cheapest around, except when Pennzoil is on sale, and again, meets the TCW3 rating, so it is a-okay for use in your motor. It's pretty much all I use.


----------



## LoweRider (May 10, 2010)

I was going to ask a similar question but I think you answered it. The brand of lower unit (gear) oil doesn't matter, I can use Yamaha lower unit oil in my 1994 9.9 Johnson right???


----------

